# Help please. 2 big babies, 1 runt



## kelsie (Jul 5, 2016)

Last April, a pigeon pair decided to lay a couple eggs on my balcony in a planter. I watched the two eggs hatch, grow up and eventually fly off to greener pastures. It was a fun experience.

The pair has apparently decided my balcony is awesome and laid 3 eggs this time! They hatched about 2 weeks ago. One of the 3 eggs hatched a little later than the others. I hadn't really been checking on them so much since they hatched until today when I went to water and take care of my plants. One of the 3 is *much* smaller than the other two and I'm sure it's not getting as much food as the other two. I tried to feed the runt some watered down oats but it refused.

What would you suggest I do to take care of this runt? I live in the countryside in Japan and pigeon food/baby bird food is not available. I can't bring it inside because I am also currently caring for a stray kitten and my apartment is *very* small. 

Thank you in advance for your advice!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*If the baby is not getting fed enough, then yes, you need to intervene. Also, when the others fledge this one may be left behind.

Pigeon babies do not open their beaks to be fed, they put their beaks inside parents beak and parents regurgitate food, so the little can then eat it. 

Babies at this age do eat baby bird formula, like Kaytee exact, please check this link on caring for baby pigeon: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htmclick on the link of WHAT to feed and HOW to feed. *


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Aww sweet little thing, not surprised it's not getting enough food because the other two will be so much stronger to fight for first serve. If you can get wild bird food, soak it in water for a few hours to slightly soften it, then add some ready brek oat cereal and blend it (in a food blender) with a little water until it becomes pastey with small specks of grain it will do fine if you can't get the Kaytee mix where you are. Adding Avipro Avian probiotic is also good as is a drop of Calcivet calcium now and then but for now the grain, cereal and water will help the baby.

Sorry if the link says the same as ive posted but I haven't read it and this is what I feed mine, only I used junior pigeon mix.


----------



## kelsie (Jul 5, 2016)

*Update*

Thank you both for your responses! I went to the store and got a bottle and some oats and bird seed. I ground the bird seed and oats to a powder, mixed it with warm water and tried to feed with the bottle. Again, I live pretty far from any major town so I haven't been able to find the recommended baby pigeon food.

I tried feeding last night and this morning but the runt doesn't seem to understand the bottle. I place it around his beak and put the tip of the beak into the bottle and poured out slowly but he doesn't seem to actually eat. This morning, he wouldn't open his eyes and I'm afraid he may be turning for the worst. The bottle I have does not have a rubber tip, more of a hard plastic. Do you think this makes a difference? Is there a way I could make the oat/seed water more appetizing for him? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Google on youtube "how to feed baby pigeon" and there will be lots of video's on how to do it properly. A syringe (with the tip cut off) and covered with a piece of rubberglove that has an X cut into it, will work better. You will also have to keep the baby warm, try to get hold of a heatpad (one for reptiles will also work). Cover this with a blanket and make sure baby does not get too hot.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he won't take it, I fed my first 6 babies with an eye dropper. By putting a bit in their beak, then letting them swallow, then doing it again. Not too watery though, and be careful as you don't want to aspirate him. If you can get dry baby food cereal, but the kind that doesn't contain any milk, as they can't digest it. Mix with water to a pudding consistency and feed with an eye dropper. It takes a while, but can be done. Baby food peas can be added to it if you can get them. A hard plastic tip will not work. Can you post a picture of it? Can a piece of rubber or something softer be put over the opening and cut a slit in it for his beak to fit into?


----------

